# Keldeo vs. Dazel



## M&F (Feb 1, 2015)

[size=+2]*Keldeo vs Dazel*[/size]



Keldeo said:


> *Format:* 2v2 double
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Vesper* the female Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Toby* the male Pancham <Iron Fist> @ Life Orb


*Dazel's active squad*

 *Boris* the male Amaura <Snow Warning>
 *Firethorn* the male Cyndaquil <Blaze>
 *Mercuria* the female Slowpoke <Own Tempo>
 *Hair* the female Deino <Hustle>

Next up:
-Keldeo sends out
-Dazel sends out and issues commands
-Keldeo issues commands
-I ref


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 1, 2015)

Vesper and Toby, you're up!


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 2, 2015)

Go, Boris and Mercuria!

Boris will use ice beam on Vesper unless Vesper uses protect or detect, in which case he'll use light screen. Then he'll use double team, or light screen if he didn't last turn, and after that he'll use flash. 

*Ice beam / light screen ~ double team / light screen ~ flash*

Mercuria will use amnesia, then she'll use psychic on Toby, and then use heal pulse on Boris if he's been attacked, or curse if he hasn't. 

*Amnesia ~ psychic ~ heal pulse / curse*
This is assuming that each pokémon can use any move it has access to; if that isn't the case, let me know.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 2, 2015)

Let's do this, team! Toby, you'll be dishing out most of the damage this round. Set up a *20% Substitute* and a *Swords Dance* your first two actions in preparation for that, then take your time aiming a *Focus Punch* at Boris, who should be asleep by then. Wait especially long if Mercuria is awake for some reason, since she'll heal Boris if you attack before Mercuria's move. Don't worry if Vesper misses, since you have the Substitute to protect you.

*Toby: Substitute (20) ~ Swords Dance ~ Focus Punch @ Boris*

Vesper, you're on support duty. Boris will have to look at you to aim Ice Beam, since it's a pretty focused attack. Take advantage of that and approach him to put him to sleep with *Hypnosis* so he can't use any of those support moves, but still keep a fair distance away in case it doesn't work. If it misses and you're hit, don't be deterred and try it again. If it doesn't miss, however, follow it up with another *Hypnosis* at Mercuria, who should be slow enough that you can just fly up to her and look her in the eye. After she's asleep, and even if she's not for some reason, *Super Fang* her for some heavy damage, taking care not to distract Toby in any way. Take your time aiming this to make sure you hit; there's nothing to fear, since both enemies should be asleep, and they're not going to target you anyway.

*Vesper: Hypnosis @ Boris ~ Hypnosis @ Mercuria / Hypnosis @ Boris ~ Super Fang @ Mercuria*


----------



## M&F (Feb 3, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 double
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct recovery, Wish and Rest, chills limited to three per Pokemon


*Round 1*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Keldeo (OO)
Currently out: Vesper | Toby









Female Zubat [Inner Focus] @ Black Sludge | Male Pancham [Iron Fist] @ Life Orb
Health: 100% / Energy: 100% | Health: 100% / Energy: 100%
Status: Stable | Stable
Condition: Loving the murkiness and the dirty eaves. | Leaning against a wall, trying to look tough.
Commands: 
*Hypnosis@Boris ~ Hypnosis@Mercuria/Hypnosis@Boris ~ Super Fang@Mercuria*
*Substitute ~ Swords Dance ~ Focus Punch@Boris*

Dazel (OO)
Currently out: Boris | Mercuria









Male Amaura [Snow Warning] | Female Slowpoke [Own Tempo]
Health: 100% / Energy: 100% | Health: 100% / Energy: 100%
Status: Stable | Stable
Condition: Making sure he's not needed as an evil assistant. | Spacing out.
Commands: 
*Ice Beam@Vesper/Light Screen ~ Double Team/Light Screen ~ Flash*
*Amnesia ~ Psychic@Toby ~ Heal Pulse@Boris/Curse*​
Arena:


> There's nothing special about this abandoned research facility: linoleum floors, brick walls, confusingly placed corridors, decaying a bit. The sole lightsource of the room the battle takes place in is a chandelier on the ceiling. If its supports are destroyed, the chandelier will fall, plunging the arena into darkness and dealing heavy Steel type damage to whatever or whoever it lands on. A persistent leak in the corner can serve as enough water for moves that need it, like Surf.


Arena status: Unchanged.



-----​
The entire complex was but eerily empty. It did not even seem to be the kind of ruins where it's clear that everyone ran for it and took only what they could -- the place had clearly been evacuated and emptied well in advance. They'd taken every desk and appliance that wasn't bolted down, and then some, leaving fortuitous amounts of space in the rooms -- much better for a fight than a cramped area would have been. Interestingly, however, somebody had left the generator on, which did precious little other than power a chandelier in the heart of the facility -- and with the night outside and all windows a few walls away, it was the only light in the inner reaches of the building. And indeed, just reaching the outer edge of its range required some feeling around walls, panicking, and getting the referee's Arcanine to help out.

Having finally settled in the mostly emptied room below the enormous lighting fixture, the trainers readied for battle. The area that seemed ample was soon to become somewhat small as not two, not three, but four Pokémon took position in it. A fluttering Zubat and a grandstanding Pancham against a rather stilled Slowpoke and an Amaura whose crystals steadily emitted cold and humidity, such that a layer of frost started to form on the walls and ceiling. And with all four accounted for, the battle began.

Vesper zoomed from her spot on the ceiling, down and right up Boris's face. Flying into the cold was less than pleasant, but she made it and started the attack, emitting a focused wave of hypnotic sound... In the wrong direction. Little problems of being, as it were, blind as a bat. But it'd be alright, she'd get it right the next tim- wham, a ray of frost slammed into her and sent her flying backwards.

The ice on the ceiling started to resolve into droplets. Frozen, pettling droplets. They landed atop the fighting Pokémon's heads with force, then dug into their skins. Only the Amaura, whose temperature-dropping body was the cause of it all, wasn't bothered. However, where most others only saw pain, Toby saw an opportunity: he gathered up hailstones from the ground and started fashioning them into the shape of a huge Pangoro. It could certainly have been huger, but those tiny Pancham arms could only reach so far up. In any case, with a touch of the creator's own life force, it started to move, although it couldn't be commanded to beat the tar out of everything in its sight, unfortunately.

Meanwhile, Mercuria struggled to put up with the cold, even if it was coming from her ally. She started to think of a warmer place... And then, all of a sudden, she just couldn't remember what a warm day feels like. Which, in a way, pushed up her baseline for weather sensation, so the cold didn't feel so bad anymore. Ignorance is bliss, as it turns out.

While the other Pokémon focused on themselves, Vesper focused on finally finding her mark again, and getting the damned Hypnosis right this time. But it wasn't meant to be. She tried and tried, until a strange force pushed her back again, although at least this time painlessly. She tried to get ahold of her teammate, see what he was doing, and to all that would be apparent to a sonar scan, he was just hopping and sliding from side to side. What a useless thing.

And to make matters worse, Mercuria was finally focused on the battle, unleashing the full extent of her esper powers towards Toby. However, the quasi-hulking Pangoro statue interfered, making a target of its own simple mind. One was as good as the other to the Slowpoke, whose mind lifted the Substitute up in the air, then smashed it against the ground and walls, producing sick cracking and breaking noises. By the time the slam-fiesta was done with, nothing but the legs and hips of the structure were left, and yet, it still stood its ground before its master. And apparently, instead of worrying about it or doing anything in return, its creator simply lay perfectly still, eyes shut tightly...

Vesper thirsted for some real progress in the fight. If her partner was going to do nothing about the violent Slowpoke, then she was going to deal with that herself. Her small, prickly fangs suddenly became pure, glowing white extensions of themselves, reaching wicked lengths -- the Zubat couldn't even close her mouth, at a penalty of jabbing her own gums. And then, she lunged with a high pitched noise, opening her jaws as much as possible, and then sinking the enlarged teeth into her foe's flank.

At first, there was no reaction. Even as the wounds grew worse, nothing. And then, all of sudden, a reverbating Chewbacca scream -- Mercuria had finally noticed the pain she was in. A faint red glow surrounded her as she started to unleash a battery of expletives over the situation. Vesper could only wonder where all that Cursing came from.

Boris eyed each opponent. No clue about whom to use Flash on... Although the one that had eyes in the first place was probably a better bet than the other. He moved forward and let his sails shine intensely... But just time, the icy stump that was left of the Pangoro statue jumped in and covered its master's eyes.

Just then, said master's eyes threw entirely open. He looked straight at his opponent, focusing on nothing else... And then, he slammed his brillantly glowing fist straight into the Amaura's chest. The impact produced an explosive noise, and Boris was lying down on the opposite side of the room before anyone could look at what was going on. The most powerful Fighting-type move of all had just rung out, and it had probably left countless fractures in its wake, as well as a faint red aura just like the one Mercuria had accured. 

As the round ended, Toby looked at his fist. It was all wound up from the recoil, which was made worse by the Life Orb's power, and still puffing a thin sheen of smoke from the sheer white-hot energy that had been there a moment before. But somehow, it felt _good_. And besides, even his own teammate was now terrified.

*Round 1 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Keldeo (OO)
Currently out: Vesper | Toby









Female Zubat [Inner Focus] @ Black Sludge | Male Pancham [Iron Fist] @ Life Orb
Health: 84% / Energy: 66% | Health: 76% / Energy: 78%
Status: Stable | 2+ Attack
Condition: Astonished by how suddenly her partner did something useful | Enjoying himself a little too much.
Performed:
Hypnosis@Boris (Missed) ~ Hypnosis@Boris (Missed) ~ Super Fang@Mercuria
Substitute (20%) ~ Swords Dance ~ Focus Punch@Boris

Toby's Substitute 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Health: 4%

Dazel (OO)
Currently out: Boris | Mercuria









Male Amaura [Snow Warning] | Female Slowpoke [Own Tempo]
Health: 60% [Capped] / Energy: 92% | Health: 60% [Capped] / Energy: 92%
Status: Stable | 1+ Attack, 1+ Defense, 2+ Special Defense, 1- Defense. Forgot Sunny Day.
Condition: Not going to get up soon. | Embarassing her grandmother.
Performed:
Ice Beam@Vesper ~ Light Screen ~ Flash@Toby (failed)
Amnesia ~ Psychic@Toby ~ Curse​
Arena status: The ceiling and some of the walls are covered in frost, and it's crumbling and pouring down on the battlers as if it were hail (3 more actions). It's very cold all in all. Light Screen is on Dazel's side of the field (4 more actions).



Additional notes:
- Both Hypnosis attacks missed.
- Mercuria forgot Sunny Day when using Amnesia.
- Flash is a single target move. With no designated target, it was randomly made to target Boris, who couldn't have his Accuracy dropped due to his Substitute.
- Mercuria hit the damage cap from being struck by Super Fang, and Boris, from the Focus Punch.
- Keldeo commands first next round.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 4, 2015)

Keep doing what you're doing, Toby; give us a *Bulldoze* and then a *Drain Punch* for health on Boris. Throw a *Thunder Punch* at Mercuria at the end. If Boris protects on either of your first two actions, Chill and delay all your actions by one (so if he protected on action one, you would Chill, then Bulldoze, then Drain Punch.) If Mercuria protects on your last action, just Chill.

*Toby: Bulldoze / Chill ~ Drain Punch (health) @ Boris / Bulldoze / Chill ~ Thunder Punch @ Mercuria / Drain Punch (health) @ Boris / Chill*

Vesper, I was hoping those Hypnosises (hypnoses?) would hit, but it's okay, you tried your best. Since you're right next to Mercuria, give her a *Confuse Ray* and then a *Brave Bird*. After that, fly up to the eaves and *Chill* for a bit; you've done a lot of work. If she protects on the first action, Chill instead, and if she protects on the second action, Chill then and use Brave Bird on the third.

*Vesper: Confuse Ray @ Mercuria / Chill ~ Brave Bird @ Mercuria / Chill ~ Chill / Brave Bird @ Mercuria*


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 4, 2015)

Okay, Mercuria, let's do something a bit more strategic.  First, I want you to use water gun on Toby, to get rid of his substitute.  Next, I want you to use bide, so that you can absorb Vesper's brave bird.  Finally, use yawn on Toby to seal the deal.  Don't worry about taking damage; the show will go on.  Just have yourself a real good time.

Mercuria: *Water gun @ Toby ~ bide @ Vesper ~ yawn@ Toby*

Now, Boris, the first thing you'll want to do is avoid that bulldoze!  You'll use magnet rise to start things off.  Next, use encore as quickly as you can, to keep the bulldozes coming.  Finally, use blizzard, to hit both Toby and Vesper.

Boris: *Magnet rise ~ encore @ Toby ~ blizzard*


----------



## M&F (Feb 7, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 double
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct recovery, Wish and Rest, chills limited to three per Pokemon


*Round 2*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Keldeo (OO)
Currently out: Vesper | Toby









Female Zubat [Inner Focus] @ Black Sludge | Male Pancham [Iron Fist] @ Life Orb
Health: 84% / Energy: 66% | Health: 76% / Energy: 78%
Status: Stable | 2+ Attack
Condition: Astonished by how suddenly her partner did something useful. | Enjoying himself a little too much.
Commands: 
*Confuse Ray@Mercuria/Chill ~ Brave Bird@Mercuria/Chill ~ Chill/Brave Bird@Mercuria*
*Bulldoze/Chill ~ Drain Punch(health)@Boris/Bulldoze/Chill ~ Thunder Punch@Mercuria/Drain Punch(health)@Boris/Chill*

Dazel (OO)
Currently out: Boris | Mercuria









Male Amaura [Snow Warning] | Female Slowpoke [Own Tempo]
Health: 60% / Energy: 92% | Health: 60% / Energy: 92%
Status: Stable | 1+ Attack, 1+ Defense, 2+ Special Defense, 1- Speed. Forgot Sunny Day.
Condition: Not going to get up soon. | Embarassing her grandmother.
Commands: 
*Magnet Rise ~ Encore@Toby ~ Blizzard*
*Water Gun@Toby ~ Bide ~ Yawn@Toby*​
Arena:


> There's nothing special about this abandoned research facility: linoleum floors, brick walls, confusingly placed corridors, decaying a bit. The sole lightsource of the room the battle takes place in is a chandelier on the ceiling. If its supports are destroyed, the chandelier will fall, plunging the arena into darkness and dealing heavy Steel type damage to whatever or whoever it lands on. A persistent leak in the corner can serve as enough water for moves that need it, like Surf.


Arena status: The ceiling and some of the walls are covered in frost, and it's crumbling and pouring down on the battlers as if it were hail (3 more actions). It's very cold all in all. Light Screen is on Dazel's side of the field (4 more actions).



-----​
Boris slowly rose back to his four feet as the battle started anew, and as his teammate attempted to ride her bicycle, ride her bike (which the referee couldn't let her use indoors). As soon as the signal to resume battle was down, he got started on his move: his sails crackled with electric sparks, emitting an electric field that pushed him away from the ground. The upwards force was certainly impressive, as it was capable of lifting an Amaura despite the notoriously great weight and bulk of the species.

Just then, the ground started to quiver. It was Toby, who had deftly applied his powerful fist directly onto the ground below him. His teammate lay safe from the move in the air, still waiting for the moment to attack, while the aforementioned sauropod Pokémon avoided the tremors by remaining aloft from the ground with his magnetic levitation. That one's partner, very much solid against the ground, had no such luck, and was pounded by the lineoum floors until her legs felt ready to give.

But the show had to go on. Still sporting the same dopey look as ever, Mercuria spat out a stream of water against the epicenter of the quake. Of course, he still had a pair of ice legs on his side, but that was precisely the intent of the attack -- the running jet sawed right through the crippled Substitute, leaving it nothing but a pair of once-more inanimate chunks of ice on the ground, to be joined by the other chunks of ice that contined to fall from the ceiling.

With the shattering noise as her cue to start attacking, Vesper flew towards the Slowpoke, then let her whole body become aglow as she emitted a peculiar pulse of light. It stunned its target for a second, and then, as her eyes threw open again, they continued to appear exactly as clueless as ever. Even if she had been suddenly seeing strange things, she didn't even seem to notice her. It seemed that this was the infamous case of the one who's too dumb to be fooled.

But the glowing attacks were not yet done. The Zubat started to shine intensely once more, and this time, it was for a more straightforward attack -- she dove down and darted in a low altitude, kicking up some dust with the speed of her flight as she barrelled against her uncannily unflappable enemy at full force. Despite the audible impact of the attack, however, Mercuria would still not react -- in fact, she stood perfectly still, as if frozen (although, if it had been the work of the frost in the room, that would have been plain to see).

And perfectly stilled she remained even as the ground beneath her feet started to heave again. While the bat and hippo dueled, Boris had been up to some tricks -- he dared his opponent to make a tremor strong enough to interfere with his floating. Easily goaded into a challenge, Toby continued to slam the floor with his fists, despite his trainer's commands. And of course, it would take precious more than some instability to wear down the force that kept the Amaura aloft...

Meanwhile, Vesper grew tired of trying to entice a reaction out of her strange foe, and also somewhat tired in general. Unfortunately, there seemed to be no real safe roost away from the seismic forces, but someplace high up in the ceiling seemed the next best thing, as it was a little far for the tremor waves to reach in any significant extent -- and in that regard, the chandelier at the center seemed perfect. Even if it didn't seem to be taking very well to the Bulldoze attacks...

And of course, the luminary fixture would be forced to take another attack yet, as, taking advantage from the bitterly cold air, Boris triggered a horrific windblast that chilled his enemies to bone and pelted them with high-speed icy detritus. Neither did Toby any longer have his trust statuesque partner to shelter him from attacks, and nor was the candelabrum any help in shielding his teammate. As a matter of minor relief for the two, at least, this seemed to be just the icestorm before the (ice?)calm, as the room finally started to even out in temperature with its surroundings.

Intent on making his foe pay for that move as well, the Pancham once more eagerly punched the ground hard enough to make the screensavers deactivate, if there had been any functional in the facility. And again, his intended mark was perfectly unharmed, although Mercuria seemed to be in pain even as she stood mostly still... In fact, much to Dazel's alarm, she had started to glow red again. Could she be another one to bite the dust? But then, her greatest good time seemed to be on its way to be had...

And as the second round of the battle came to a close, the frozen droplets finally ceased to come down from the ceiling.

*Round 2 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Keldeo (OO)
Currently out: Vesper | Toby









Female Zubat [Inner Focus] @ Black Sludge | Male Pancham [Iron Fist] @ Life Orb
Health: 66% / Energy: 66% | Health: 61% / Energy: 63%
Status: Stable | 2+ Attack. Encored (Bulldoze - 1 more action).
Condition: Not putting much more faith in that chandelier. | Will get that Boris and his little hippo too.
Performed:
Confuse Ray@Mercuria (no effect) ~ Brave Bird@Mercuria ~ Chill
Bulldoze ~ Bulldoze ~ Bulldoze

Toby's Substitute 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Health: *0*%

Dazel (OO)
Currently out: Boris | Mercuria









Male Amaura [Snow Warning + Levitate] | Female Slowpoke [Own Tempo]
Health: Health: 60% / Energy: 71% | 20% [Capped] / Energy: 90%
Status: Magnet Rising (3 more actions). | 1+ Attack, 1+ Defense, 2+ Special Defense, 4- Speed. Forgot Sunny Day. Biding (1 more action).
Condition: Can't touch this. | Mama, just about to kill a man.
Performed:
Magnet Rise ~ Encore@Toby ~ Blizzard
Water Gun@Toby ~ Bide ~ Bide​
Arena status: The frost on the ceiling and walls is beginning to thin as the room returns to, well, room temperature, and no more icy crumbs are falling on the battlers. The chandelier has suffered extensive damage, and the chain keeping it rooted in place looks about to give, and half of its surface is covered in thick, slick ice. Light Screen is on Dazel's side of the field (1 more actions).



Additional notes:
- Boris avoided all three Bulldozes though Magnet Rise.
- Toby's Substitute was broken in the first action by Water Gun.
- Confuse Ray failed against Mercuria due to Own Tempo.
- Toby was Encored into using Bulldoze during actions 2 and 3.
- Mercuria used Bide through actions 2 and 3, and will unleash it in the first action of the next round.
- Mercuria hit the damage cap with the third Bulldoze.
- Dazel commands first next round.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 8, 2015)

Shouldn't the hail be permanent?  That's how the flavour makes it out, anyway.  I guess the fact that we're indoors might hinder it, but...

Now, Mercuria, you're getting ready to fall, unfortunately; I'd be surprised if you're still standing by the end of this round.  Nonetheless, we'll squeeze from you what we can.  First, unleash your rage on Vesper, and then give Toby a good yawn.  After that, follow up with a quick psychic-- that is, of course, unless someone tries to attack you, in which case you'll protect.  I'll keep you standing, if I can help it. Rush headlong!
Mercuria: *BIDE BONANZA @ Vesper ~ yawn @ Toby ~ psychic @ Toby/protect*

Okay, Boris, firstly, use zen headbutt on Toby.  Don't touch the ground, though; we can't have those bulldozes hitting you suddenly.  Next, use ice beam against Vesper, so you can hit her from a distance.  Finally, shoot some ice at the chandelier chain so it falls onto Toby and Vesper; hopefully, Mercuria will be protecting by then.
Boris: *Zen headbutt @ Toby ~ ice beam @ Vesper ~ ice beam/whatever on the chandelier*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 8, 2015)

Vesper, start by using *Quick Guard* to prevent the Bide from hitting (I think it hits the Pokemon that attacked the Bide user last, which would be Toby, but Quick Guard protects all Pokemon, so it should be fine.) After Toby's Bulldoze, Mercuria should just about be in KO range from a *Brave Bird* + swooping down from the chandelier; try to hide behind Mercuria after the attack so Boris's Ice Beam can't hit you. Then, recover the health you lost to the recoil and Ice Beam with a *Giga Drain* aimed at Boris, unless he has been hit by the chandelier, in which case use *Tailwind*. Throughout the round, stay out of range of the chandelier in case it falls, excepting when you use Brave Bird.

*Vesper: Quick Guard ~ Brave Bird @ Mercuria (fly down and hide) ~ Giga Drain (health) @ Boris / Tailwind*

Toby, *Bulldoze* again. Not much we can do besides that; stay low to the ground so the damage from Zen Headbutt is reduced, I guess? If Mercuria has been KOed by your second action, hit Boris with a *Drain Punch* for health. If you flinched on the first action or Mercuria hasn't fainted by your second action for some other reason, use *Rock Slide* to hit both opponents and possibly break the chandelier chain. End the round with a *Rock Tomb* to lower Boris's Speed, but if you didn't use Drain Punch on Boris last action, use that instead. If you would use Drain Punch but can't reach Boris because he was hit by the chandelier or there is some obstacle obstructing your path, set up a *10% Substitute*. If you would use Drain Punch but can't reach him because he's floating too high, use *Rock Tomb*. Throughout the round, stay out of range of the chandelier; you really don't want that falling on you.

*Toby: Bulldoze (duck) ~ Drain Punch (health) @ Boris / Rock Slide ~ Rock Tomb @ Boris / Substitute (10%) / Drain Punch @ Boris*


----------



## M&F (Feb 11, 2015)

Permahail is an outdated in-game mechanic; we haven't fully updated the move/ability effects in the database yet, but refs are free to apply new effects whenever due.



> *Format:* 2v2 double
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct recovery, Wish and Rest, chills limited to three per Pokemon


*Round 3*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Keldeo (OO)
Currently out: Vesper | Toby









Female Zubat [Inner Focus] @ Black Sludge | Male Pancham [Iron Fist] @ Life Orb
Health: 66% / Energy: 66% | Health: 61% / Energy: 63%
Status: Stable | 2+ Attack. Encored (Bulldoze - 1 more action).
Condition: Not putting much more faith in that chandelier. | Will get that Boris and his little hippo too.
Commands: 
*Quick Guard ~ Brave Bird@Mercuria (swoop down, then hide) ~ Giga Drain@Boris (Health)*
*Bulldoze (ducking) ~ Drain Punch@Boris (Health)/Rock Slide ~ Rock Tomb@Boris/Substitute (10%)/Drain Punch@Boris*

Dazel (OO)
Currently out: Boris | Mercuria









Male Amaura [Snow Warning + Levitate] | Female Slowpoke [Own Tempo]
Health: 60% / Energy: 71% | Health: 20% / Energy: 90%
Status: Magnet Rising (3 more actions). | 1+ Attack, 1+ Defense, 2+ Special Defense, 4- Speed. Forgot Sunny Day. Biding (1 more action).
Condition: Can't touch this. | Mama, just about to kill a man.
Commands: 
*Zen Headbutt@Toby ~ Ice Beam@Vesper ~ Ice Beam@chandelier*
*Bide@Vesper ~ Yawn@Toby ~ Psychic@Toby/Protect*​
Arena:


> There's nothing special about this abandoned research facility: linoleum floors, brick walls, confusingly placed corridors, decaying a bit. The sole lightsource of the room the battle takes place in is a chandelier on the ceiling. If its supports are destroyed, the chandelier will fall, plunging the arena into darkness and dealing heavy Steel type damage to whatever or whoever it lands on. A persistent leak in the corner can serve as enough water for moves that need it, like Surf.


Arena status: The frost on the ceiling and walls is beginning to thin as the room returns to, well, room temperature, and no more icy crumbs are falling on the battlers. The chandelier has suffered extensive damage, and the chain keeping it rooted in place looks about to give, and half of its surface is covered in thick, slick ice. Light Screen is on Dazel's side of the field (1 more actions).



-----​
Mercuria displayed uncharacteristic impatience between rounds, tapping her feet three beats at a time with each third beat pounding hardest. Barely did the referee's flag start moving when she did... However, much as she would have said not to stop her now if she'd had the chance, Vesper swooped in at max speed, then spread his wings and fully contained the Slowpoke's furious barge. She was not about to have a good time.

Boris and Toby faced off on the other side of the room. The latter started to crouch, but before he could actually get down on the ground, he was already about to be barreled by a head full of no desire. The dispassionate power of the hammering attack offset the pugilistic Pokémon, giving him a bit of a headache. This made him even angrier, and as such, he laid down even closer to the ground and started pounding it with both fists like he was throwing a fit -- but the shockwaves on the floor still did nothing to his hated enemy.

Instead, the ruptured linoleoum continued to sweep the rug from under Mercuria, who, although seeming about ready drop by then, would fight until the end. Not that it was a long ways from happening -- Vesper zoomed in at top speed again, and this time, it was for offensive purposes. One by one, only the good die young -- the fierce attack was too much for the Slowpoke to handle.

The decisive-moving Zubat then tried to use the fallen enemy as a barrier, akin to the one that started to fizzle away from the enemy side of the field, but it was no use. Dazel recalled Mercuria, leaving no shelter from the incoming bolt of ice.

The origin of the attack, however, was vulnerable, and Toby had finally given up on the ice bulldozing challenge... He figured he'd show up his enemy by doing what he does best: punching things in the face. And indeed, he landed an uppercut straight into the floating Amaura's woefully exposed chest, producing another sick cracking noise as glowing wisps of spiritual energy leaked away from the struck area and into the Pancham's still curled fist. At the same rate as the absorption ran, his wounds seemed to heal, and even his headache seemed to pass... And then, on cue, Vesper followed up with a life-draining attack, further wearing down the rocky hide of Dazel's remaining Pokémon.

Things were looking dire for Boris -- he was taking much damage, and yet, his foes seemed no worse for the wear. It was definitely time for a last ditch gamble. He fired another beam of frost, but this time, it was aimed at the chandelier on the ceiling. The chain that held it on, having taken extensive damage, snapped in twain like a twig as the attack slashed through it.

Fortunately for Keldeo, his Pokémon had minded the command to stay out of the enormous object's range, and didn't even have to fight much underneath it -- nonetheless, as it started to fall, so its lights faded away, leaving the arena in abject darkness as it smashed the ground with a horrible noise.

Toby still tried to attack, flinging crumbs of the now almost 50% destroyed floor, but he couldn't seem to pinpoint the location of his enemy. That damned sauropod really did it again.

*Round 3 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Keldeo (OO)
Currently out: Vesper | Toby









Female Zubat [Inner Focus] @ Black Sludge | Male Pancham [Iron Fist] @ Life Orb
Health: 54% / Energy: 39% | Health: 59% / Energy: 46%
Status: Stable | 2+ Attack.
Condition: Doesn't see one difference with the arena. | Damning Boris at the greatest vollume he can muster.
Performed:
Quick Guard ~ Brave Bird@Mercuria (swoop down) ~ Giga Drain@Boris (Health)
Bulldoze(ducking) ~ Drain Punch@Boris ~ Rock Tomb@Boris (missed)

Dazel (OX)
Currently out: Boris | Mercuria





Male Amaura [Snow Warning + Levitate] | Female Slowpoke [Own Tempo]
Health: 25% / Energy: 57% |Health: *0*% / Energy: 75%
Status: Stable. | Knocked out!
Condition: Nervous. | We are _not_ the champions, my friend.
Performed: 
Zen Headbutt@Toby ~ Ice Beam@Vesper ~ Ice Beam@chandelier
Bide (missed)​
Arena status: The room is now completely dark as its sole source of illumination is out. The chandelier is on the ground, and the floor is covered in cracks and shards. There's still a lot of ice on the chandelier.



Additional notes:
- I'm not sure that you can pick a target for Bide, as opposed to it just doing its in-game thing and targeting the last Pokémon to attack the user, but either way, I suppose Quick Guard takes that decision out of concern.
- Boris is faster than Toby, so Toby couldn't duck fast enough to affect the incoming attack in any way (although ducking wouldn't necessarily have hindered it anyway...).
- At the end of the first action, Light Screen and Encore both ceased their effects.
- Mercuria fainted at the beginning of the second action.
- For the above mentioned, Vesper couldn't hide from the Ice Beam.
- Rock Tomb missed. Suffice to say, the accuracy penalty here was not friendly.
- Magnet Rise faded away at the end of the round.
- Keldeo commands first next round.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 12, 2015)

Let's turn those damnations into our attack for this round, Toby. Hopefully your lack of sight won't be an issue with this plan.

*Toby: Hyper Voice x 3*

Vesper, use *Tailwind* to guarantee Toby's faster, then *Shadow Ball* twice.

*Vesper: Tailwind ~ Shadow Ball x 2*


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 12, 2015)

All right, Boris, it's time for a final smash, if you catch my drift. 8) Since all but one action this round is going to inflict physical damage if it hits, and three of those attacks will probably land, we need to deal as much damage as possible, quickly. So, unfortunately…

*Outrage*.


----------



## M&F (Feb 21, 2015)

Ah, to turn a reffing in later than within a week... Just like old times. Brings a tear to the eye, really.



> *Format:* 2v2 double
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct recovery, Wish and Rest, chills limited to three per Pokemon


*Round 4*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Keldeo (OO)
Currently out: Vesper | Toby









Female Zubat [Inner Focus] @ Black Sludge | Male Pancham [Iron Fist] @ Life Orb
Health: 54% / Energy: 39% | Health: 59% / Energy: 46%
Status: Stable | 2+ Attack.
Condition: Doesn't see one difference with the arena. | Damning Boris at the greatest vollume he can muster.
Commands: 
*Tailwind ~ Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball*
*Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice*

Dazel (OX)
Currently out: Boris





Male Amaura [Snow Warning]
Health: 25% / Energy: 57%
Status: Stable.
Condition: Nervous.
Commands: 
*Outrage ~ Outrage ~ Outrage*​
Arena:


> There's nothing special about this abandoned research facility: linoleum floors, brick walls, confusingly placed corridors, decaying a bit. The sole lightsource of the room the battle takes place in is a chandelier on the ceiling. If its supports are destroyed, the chandelier will fall, plunging the arena into darkness and dealing heavy Steel type damage to whatever or whoever it lands on. A persistent leak in the corner can serve as enough water for moves that need it, like Surf.


Arena status: The room is now completely dark as its sole source of illumination is out. The chandelier is on the ground, and the floor is covered in cracks and shards. There's still a lot of ice on the chandelier.



-----​
Hoping not to stumble around in the darkness for too long, and what with that chandelier just asking to poke someone in an unfriendly way, the trainers prepared decisive moves to bring a swift end to the match.

But before any of that, Vesper batted her wings at high speeds until the air in the small room was stirred into circulation, blowing winds in a cycle that moved from Keldeo's side of the field to Dazel's, and then back through the upper side of the room, and then back around, and so on forth. Toby, meanwhile, thought he just barely saw the sway of his enemy's sail for a while, and started to scream some threats. "I'LL GET YOU FOR EVERYTHING, YA BUNCHA NECK" He hollered with such reverb as to make the chandelier tingle with the shockwaves.

But perhaps allowing his foe to pinpoint his position through the sound was an unwise decision. Boris suddenly gave his own location very much away as his eyes turned solid orange and his sails glew in a bath of energy that seemed to make them look enormous and spiked. He let out an uncharacteristically furious howl, and then, guided by his own light, bullrushed his hated enemy at full force, a blast announcing the massive impact of the attack against the target's soft exposed belly. The Pancham was sent airborne to hit the ceiling headfirst, and then land squarely on his butt.

Vesper despaired at the completely berserk enemy and moved quickly to fire a large orb of dark ether. Toby started screaming again, although this time in terror -- but with no less agonizing force. The combined attacks overwhelmed Boris. He used the last of his energy in a vigorous, yet half-hearted sprint towards the Zubat, but he couldn't drag himself all the way before he collapsed with a mighty thud.

With the Amaura's rage lighting off, the people were left to figure out just how they were going to exit the darkened building...

*Round 4 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Keldeo (OO)
Currently out: Vesper | Toby









Female Zubat [Inner Focus] @ Black Sludge | Male Pancham [Iron Fist] @ Life Orb
Health: 54% / Energy: 31% | Health: 38% / Energy: 34%
Status: Stable | 2+ Attack.
Condition: Just relieved she didn't get hit with THAT attack. | Despite victorious, unsatisfied.
Performed:
Tailwind ~ Shadow Ball
Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice

Dazel (XX)
Currently out: Boris

Male Amaura [Snow Warning]
Health: *0*% / Energy: 49%
Status: Knocked out!
Condition: Dangerously worn.
Performed: Outrage@Toby​
Arena status: The room is now completely dark as its sole source of illumination is out. The chandelier is on the ground, and the floor is covered in cracks and shards. There's still a lot of ice on the chandelier.



Additional notes:
- Outrage on the first action landed a critical hit, for what it was worth.

Prizes are thus:
-Keldeo gets $16
-Dazel gets $8
-I get $10
-Vesper and Toby each gain 3 EXP and happiness
-Boris and Mercuria each gain 1 EXP and happiness


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 21, 2015)

KO EXP is just assigned to the pokemon that caused the KO, so 2 exp for Vesper and 2 exp for Toby.


----------

